# Bella is going for surgery....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella has had a few rough weeks....she has had an exacerbation of her MegaEsophagus (ME ) She can't keep much down so is losing weight and muscle mass...dehydration is always a problem....she can't rest properly ( or us ) as she is regurging frequently and has esophagitis which is very painful.......life has become a nightmare for her....she is on 5 different meds and they aren't helping much now...so...she is going to have a feeding tube inserted....we are just waiting for the date...she is going back to the OVC at Guelph Uni as they are the best for this kind of surgery on such a little munchkin....We are worried sick as she is high risk for aspiration pneumonia.. and already has had 2 bouts in 3 months...anesthesia for ME dogs is very tricky....and the aftercare protocol cannot be deviated from..hence going to the OVC... I look at my skinny little girl and pray she will pull thru....I just cannot let her go without trying the feeding tube....:sad1:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe I will Pray for Bella. My heart hurts for you and her.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking of you and little Bella. X


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Theresa...with what you have and still are, going thru with Amberleah, you know the feeling of helplessness we have right now....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh little Bella  You are so special and so loved. Sending lots of healing wishes your way.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh no, you poor, poor things but I'm pleased you have the experts available to give her the very best chance. Sending lots of thoughts and healing to little "Bella The Battler"


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Lisa T said:


> Thinking of you and little Bella. X


thanks....



Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh little Bella  You are so special and so loved. Sending lots of healing wishes your way.


We appreciate it...thanks..



AussieLass said:


> Oh no, you poor, poor things but I'm pleased you have the experts available to give her the very best chance. Sending lots of thoughts and healing to little "Bella The Battler"


Bella the battler....love it...hope you don't mind if I quote you ...thanks for the warm thoughts...


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

My thoughts will be with you and Bella! Poor little thing! My heart aches for how you must be feeling.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You may quote me until the cows come home my dear, I knew you'd love it as my fingers were typing it. 

It's a well used saying in Oz (amongst the older folk) originally used in the context of our poor farmers & ranchers who have, for 2 centuries battled the worst Mother Nature can dish out to them. These days it basically means someone who's sick, underprivileged, poor or suffers from some other unfortunate thing, yet they keep on battling and battling regardless to overcome their affliction or circumstance, and that describes your special little girl, and her loving, devoted mum and dad to perfection.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Poor Bella, I'll be praying for her!! Stay strong both mommy & Bella!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You, Bella, and the rest of your family/pack are in my thoughts. I hope this helps her. Poor girl has been through so much, as has the rest of your family. You are such a good person for working so hard to give Bella the life she deserves. I am glad that you found an expert to do the surgery... 

Please give my kisses to Bella. She is such a brave girl- such a fighter.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kathleen, I wish I could take all of your worries away. You work so hard at
providing the absolute best for your girls, yet life keeps on giving you lemons.
My hubby often says to me, that this illness of mine was given to me because
I can handle it. I think that everything happens for a reason, and your girls are
yours because no one else could give them what you do. I love Bella, through
the forum I've gotten to really love her, through your pictures and stories...
I want only the best for her, I wish her strength through all this. I'll be keeping
your family in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Kathleen, Bella and your familly remain in our prayers. Please let me know if there is any other help we can offer.. You know how I feel about you guys. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Get better Bella. We all love you sweet girl!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Me and my little ones are sending Bella our love and healing prayers. Get well Bella!!! And big hugs to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

We appreciate all the prayers and well wishes...Bella is a fighter..a " Battler " to use Dee's description of her...this is a very trying time for us...we have shed a lot of tears this week....over and over I have asked myself..am I doing this with Bellas best interest..or am I doing this out of my own selfishness...I admit I waiver back and forth in the answer to myself....but I love her...its as simple as that...I love her...In my support group there are many dogs with PEG's...some even taking part in obedience trials ( well that will never happen in Bellas case..divas don't do obedience  )


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Prayers going up now!!Faith is everything,keep us informed.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

My thoughts are with you Kathleen, I've known you many years and I know you are doing the best for Bella xxx


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hearing this breaks my heart. Poor, sweet Bella. She is indeed quite the fighter, and so are you, Kathleen. You do so much for her, she must know how very loved she is. Both you and her are in my thoughts.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww sweet Bella. Prayers being sent your way Kathleen.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella, Lina and I send hugs and warm get well thoughts to little Bella. We're thinking about you and Balla. Please keep us updated.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope all goes well with her surgery.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping everything goes well with Bella's surgery. I will be thinking of her.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kathleen, My husband and I are so very sorry to hear the Bella is going through such a rough time. Our prayers are with you and Bella. Jasper, Moose and Ginger also have their paws crossed. Bella is such a wonderful little girl and I know she means the world to you. We all hope the surgery is successful and that Bella makes a good recovery. I'll be checking for updates.....God Bless


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that sweet Bella has to have a op. I know how much you love her Bella is a little fighter, i will be thinking of you please keep us posted. xx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

any update yet??


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

jan896 said:


> any update yet??


 I was wondering the same thing...I came on purposely to check this thread then head off to bed.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am SO very sorry! I will pray for her-and you.

Please update us as you are able.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Kathleen, I am just seeing this and am heartbroken to know what precious Bella and you and your husband have been going through. I know that she is tough and a fighter, but I know that it doesn't make it any easier for you that she is having to fight through this. She is so special to all of us, and we want what is best for her and your family. Please know that you are all in my prayers.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry for not posting, I have been a too upset...last week our DVM was away and her replacement did not send the referral when she was supposed to....so it was 2 days later we found out it had just gone in..so that was Friday....our vet is back today so I called her and she called the surgeon right away...he is very hesitant about doing the surgery d/t Bellas size and the possibility of complications...I broke down in tears as they were the ones that had said she would get the PEG when the time came and now its ... " maybe "....our vet is calling them back right now and getting her put on the cancellation list...also I am to call them if it becomes an emergency situation...geez....Thanks a lot OVC, we are 10 hrs away......otherwise he will see her Oct 1 and the surgery will be Oct 2 if he thinks she can have it done....I have kept her going this long..so I can keep her going until then with prayers and a smattering of good luck....just when I say I can't cry anymore tears, I can !


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

It just breaks my heart to know that you and Bella are going through all this. I hope the surgery can be done as soon as possible and that your sweet Bella makes it through smoothly. Every prayer possible is being said for you and Bella. Our love and positive thoughts are also being sent to all of you....*HUGS*


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Laura...a hug was just what I needed.....after a few hours of reflection I am now able to see what the surgeon was saying in a clearer light..at first I just reacted instinctively as any Mother Hen would...maybe over reacted is a better description...but all I heard was she might not be suitable for the sx and I lost it....so now we will just hope and pray she is suitable for the operation and get it over with...if not...well I guess we will deal with that situation as we have been all along...one day at a time...
Today she has had a pretty good day...one episode of regurg in the early morn and nothing since, so for that we are thankful...
so I have all the travel arrangements booked...the kennel booked for Iz and Zar ( we are so lucky to have a great boarding kennel a few blocks away...the owner doesn't have many people skills but she is super with the dogs and thats what counts....) and the hotel booked...took the time off from work...so now we wait...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kathleen, your little girl is in my thoughts, I'm thinking about her every day 
and wishing her strength and health. I really hope everything works out with 
the operation. Hang in there my friend, you're not alone. Hugs.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks LS...waiting is the worst part...fingers crossed she continues on having good days like today....


BTY...I love your new siggy...its lovely....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen. I'm sorry I can't be of any help. I feel so useless. I wish your
family didn't have to go through all this, I can imagine it's far from easy. I do
know that no one loves Bella more than you, and she is in the best possible
hands. Hoping for the best. Hugs.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Sending tons of prayers. I hope they find that shes suitable for the surgery and things only improve for her. HUGS!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Will be praying for Bella to have better days ahead.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella had a really good day yesterday and slept all night ( and so did we  )
She was able to eat some breakfast and so far it has stayed down...she looks so much better after 2 days of food and fluids...she and I are very grateful for all the prayers and positive thoughts...My husband and I went out for a quiet lunch today before he left for work..we talked at length about Bellas situation...and are feeling comfortable with the idea of her going thru with the surgery if the surgeon is willing...we would rather have her pass away quietly under the effects of anesthesia than slowly of malnutrition...but if they won't operate, we will bring her back home and just continue on, one day at a time :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Kathleen I'm crying right now because I'm so happy Bella ate. 
Wish I could just hug you, you are taking such great care of this little girl.

I'll keep on sending good vibes your way!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Kathleen, thanks for posting the pic of Bella, and thanks for the updates. I know that there are not words for how grateful everyday that she has a good day means to you. Bella is so fortunate to have such loving parents caring for her. I pray for strength for both of you for the days ahead of you.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

TY for posting a photo of Bella. I absolutely love her. Her face just melts me. My prayers are continuing for all of you. I wish I could give all of you hugs, but since I can't positive thoughts and good vibes will have to do.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The feeding tube might really help. I have a breeder friend that has had to use "permanent feeding tubes" for young puppies with hypoglycemia issues and it saved their lives. I was very surprised how "convenient" they were for feeding and such.

Do they have any idea what caused Bella's ME? Genetics?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

flippedstars said:


> Do they have any idea what caused Bella's ME? Genetics?


No... the etiology is unknown...there is no history of ME in either side of her parentage....most times there is no reason that can be identified with ME...sometimes there is an underlying cause such as MG or Addisons etc but she has been cleared for all diseases other than the ME...


Unfortunately she had a bad night and a very bad morning and has aspirated again...we have given her a ventolin nebulizer treatment and coupage ... she was so bad that her feet went purple d/t lack of O2...but she pinked up after the treatment...right now she is resting....Monday can't come soon enough ! She has had some Cerenia now for the regurg/nausea and I think it has a bit of a sedating effect....


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor pup! She sure is a fighter though.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Poor baby! You are such a good mama! Healing thoughts for all of your family.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*I hope that she continues to stabalize. Thank God she has you !!*


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

You and Bella have my heartfelt prayers.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sure it is too early to ask, but it is Monday and I have been thinking about you and Bella a lot. Is there any news/updates you can share with us yet?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just logged in to see if their was an update


----------

